# The First Symphony to End Quietly



## isridgewell (Jul 2, 2013)

What is the first symphony written with a quiet ending? Beethoven 6 ends with a loud flourish and Haydn's farewell doesn't count!

Perhaps Brahms 3rd? Tchiakovsky Manfred?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

isridgewell said:


> What is the first symphony written with a quiet ending? Beethoven 6 ends with a loud flourish and Haydn's farewell doesn't count!
> 
> Perhaps Brahms 3rd? Tchiakovsky Manfred?


Am I disremembering or doesn't Dvorak's "New World" just fade away at the end ? I haven't checked but I'm pretty immobile today.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I'd assume that there would be a Sturm und Drang symphony by _someone_ that ends piano or even pianissimo. I don't see why Haydn's 45th doesn't count, it IS a symphony.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Why does the Farewell not count?


----------

